# Franco color settings



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

With the update of the Franco app he added color multiplier settings as well as the other settings and i was wondering if anyone has messed around with them yet. I tried the settings he recommended and it seemed like it was way to blue but it may just be because I have been running the other settings for so long.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Colors are always going to look off on very low brightness. His recommended settings look awesome on normal brightness though.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Colors are always going to look off on very low brightness. His recommended settings look awesome on normal brightness though.


I just tried it again and it definitely looks better at a high brightness but it still seems a little blue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> I just tried it again and it definitely looks better at a high brightness but it still seems a little blue
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Play with the settings until you find a setup you like. Im using his settings now though and I think it looks good, so its going to vary person to person and phone to phone.


----------



## MTDPaiste (Feb 17, 2012)

I used his recommended settings for the multiplier but stuck with the old gamma settings. -4, 0, 5. I think it looks pretty great. His recommended gamma settings were too blue for me


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

Is there any app for calibrating your color settings to make everything correct?


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee (Dec 13, 2011)

i set mine to red -4 blue -13 and green 0. i have nice results even with brightness turned low. hope this helps.


----------

